# Trek Bike Attack 2011 - Startplatz gesucht



## Monsterwade (13. März 2011)

Hoi Riders,

hab leider nicht geschnallt, dass diese Jahr die Rothorn-Gondel wieder 
online ist und somit die Bike Attack wieder stattfindet. 
Jetzt ist alles ausgebucht 

Hat jemand einen Startplatz zu verkaufen?

Monster


----------



## tweedy1992 (16. März 2011)

Gib mal unter der Suchfunktion Trek Bike Attack ein da hat einer einen Startplatz zum verkauf.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ferkelmann (19. März 2011)

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=8094848&postcount=87


----------



## Monsterwade (19. März 2011)

Danke für die Info. Der Startplatz von Tom ist leider schon weg.

Sollte noch jemand was wissen, bitte hier posten.

Down the Hill
Monster


----------



## Wollmilchsau (22. März 2011)

Hey Wade, ich habe gestern auch mit Schrecken festgestellt dass die BikeAttack schon ausgebucht ist.... werd mich somit gleich an deinen Fred anhängen:

Ich suche auch noch einen Startplatz!
Sofern abzugeben --> PM

Mfg


----------



## Monsterwade (23. März 2011)

Ich hoffe dein "Nachname" ist nicht Programm und es gilt FIFO ;-)

Gruss
Monster


----------



## nox_ (29. März 2011)

ich reih mich dann mal ein:

Suche auch noch einen Startplatz!


----------



## tschibber (31. März 2011)

bin ebenfalls noch auf der Suche nach einem Startplatz...


----------



## Loki. (7. April 2011)

Servus,

ich habe einen Startplatz abzugeben. Wer Interesse hat, kann sich bei mir melden.


----------



## deluxemedia (7. April 2011)

Äh...ich auch!


----------



## CasiBergamont (12. April 2011)

@Loki
is Dein Platz schon weg ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## joekingeling (26. April 2011)

Hallo Zusammen,

da mein Schwager und Mitstreiter ab Juli geschäftlich ins Ausland muss (oder will) habe ich nun *ZWEI Startplätze für die Trek Bike Attack 2011 inkl. Quali* zu verkaufen. Habe auch schon bei den Organisatoren nachgefragt, die Übertragung des Startplatzes ist kein Problem.

Der Preis für BEIDE Startplätze inkl. Quali 165,- .

Am liebsten würde ich beide Startplätze zusammen verkaufen, da dies am wenigsten Stress für mich bedeutet.

Bei Interesse, einfach ne Nachricht an mich schreiben.

Mfg
Joe


----------



## stollenreiter (27. Mai 2011)

Hab auch noch einen Platz übrig.
Einfach per PN melden.

Gruß

Felix


----------



## Tobiwan (29. Mai 2011)

Hab auch einen Startplatz inkl. Quali für die BikeAttack abzugeben - bei Interesse PN.
Gruss
Tobias


----------



## Zero the Hero (18. Juli 2011)

Hallo zusammen,

hat noch jemand kurzfristig einen Startplatz (mit Quali) abzugeben?
Angebote bitte per PN.


----------



## Janno (18. Juli 2011)

Ja, ich.


----------



## CasiBergamont (19. Juli 2011)

Ich hab noch einen Startplatz zu vergeben.
Nachdem ich die Mega 2011 überlebt habe hat sich vorgestern mein Kreuzband verabschiedet.
Anfrage bitte über mail. [email protected]

Cheers


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tomtom72 (19. Juli 2011)

Tach,
und noch einer, der einen Startplatz fürs Bike Attack abzugeben hat:

Kategorie: Bike Attack - Herren
Zusatz Infos: Teilnahme Qualirennen Samstag: ja

Nachrichten via PN.

Prost


----------



## akloecxh (20. Juli 2011)

hi ich hätte meinen platz abzugeben, kann leider nicht teilnehmen
13.08.2011-14.08.2011
Kategorie: Herren
mit qualirennen am samstag
inkl.Rücktrittsversicherung


----------



## kai1978 (21. Juli 2011)

hey


----------

